

New College of Florida - deskglass
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_college_of_florida
Recently, there have been many submissions that critique the cost and structure of higher education. As such, I think many of you will find this college interesting. I attend it and would be happy to answer any questions you have about it.
======
deskglass
Recently, there have been many submissions that critique the cost and
structure of higher education. As such, I think many of you will find this
college interesting. It does not have grades and charges 6k for in-state
tuition. I attend it and would be happy to answer any questions that you have
about it.

